# Liquid aeration and preemergent



## Machop66 (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi everyone! This is my very first post! Im not sure if I'm posting under correct area so let me know if I'm in the wrong place. 
Can i use a liquid aeration product on a lawn i put preemergent on. I put prem on about a month ago. Im going to use simple solutions from amazon
Thanks in advance. . Maria


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The active ingredient in that product Ammonium Laureth Sulfate is the equivalent of Sodium Laureth Sulfate. What's in shampoo. Many use a cheap clear shampoo as a soil surfactant/wetting agent (some like to call it liquid aeration). You can save yourself big $ and get the same results by purchasing a cheap shampoo w/o conditioner like White Rain for a $1 a bottle at a Dollar Store. Apply 3-6 oz per thousand square feet using a hose end sprayer form a Big Box store. Shampoo will not harm the pre_M.


----------



## Machop66 (Sep 15, 2018)

Thank you for the info......so i can use it even if i put a preemergent dow?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Yes


----------

